# Picking UP BBWs



## jafura (May 11, 2012)

I am a huge FA and have dated large ladies exclusively all my life. I have lifted a few of my dates off the ground for short periods of time and I am fascinated by how much they like it.

Just wanted to get some feedback on what is so appealing to women about this? I personally love it and get very turned on by doing it.

Cheers


----------



## bmann0413 (May 11, 2012)

You can pick up BBWs? Dude, you must be pretty strong. lol j/k


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (May 11, 2012)

Try ssbbw, but don't bust your balls bro. Lol, I'm sure all women like a guy picking them up skinny or fat....


----------



## Ample Pie (May 11, 2012)

From my standpoint, I think what appeals is the fact that it's something I see and always think of as "that will never happen for/to me." It may seem silly, but it's kind of sad being left out of simple things like that. And then when/if it happens, it's, like, YAY!

Also, some people are just plain turned on my strength.


----------



## penguin (May 11, 2012)

jafura said:


> I am a huge FA and have dated large ladies exclusively all my life. I have lifted a few of my dates off the ground for short periods of time and I am fascinated by how much they like it.
> 
> Just wanted to get some feedback on what is so appealing to women about this? I personally love it and get very turned on by doing it.
> 
> Cheers



The only time it's happened for me is when we've been in the water. It's one of those "traditional" romantic interactions that I know I can't get when I'm this big, so when it is done, it's something that makes me feel feminine and girly. I'll never be carried over the threshold or able to literally throw myself into my partner's arms, so being able to be picked up is kinda nice. Plus, there's a giving up of control there, too, which can be fun.


----------



## NewfieGal (May 11, 2012)

I'd like to see someone try that with me lol but then again i wouldn't want anyone to hurt themselves lol... a pick up line might be safer and more effective


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 11, 2012)

It's like the other girls said, if it doesn't ever happen to you, it's a nice little surprise when it does.
You can feel like a average girl even if it is for 5 seconds lol
And like Penguin said "there's a giving up of control there, too, which can be fun."


----------



## Ample Pie (May 11, 2012)

also, I meant turned on BY strength, not MY strength. I can't type.


----------



## fritzi (May 11, 2012)

It scares me to death! I'm not that heavy by DIMS standards, about 190-200 pounds, so several guys have attempted and succeeded in the past to pick me up. I literally panicked, was afraid I would hurt them, that they'd be shocked by my weight ... even though it's of course obvious and I in turn like a big, strong guy.

Still, it was not a comfortable way of losing control for me, more like having the ground being pulled away from under me.
But I get where you're coming from Penguin, in the water it's a lot of fun and I love doing that, am completely at ease with the added buoyancy.


----------



## Marlayna (May 11, 2012)

jafura said:


> I am a huge FA and have dated large ladies exclusively all my life. I have lifted a few of my dates off the ground for short periods of time and I am fascinated by how much they like it.
> 
> Just wanted to get some feedback on what is so appealing to women about this? I personally love it and get very turned on by doing it.
> 
> Cheers


I love to get picked up and carried down the street. It makes me laugh and feel like a little girl. Pick me up, spin me around, and I'm yours!:smitten:


----------



## KHayes666 (May 11, 2012)

My fiancee is 6 feet tall over 350 pounds and she HATES it when i pick her up because it hurts her back.


----------



## bigjayne66 (May 15, 2012)

My last ex boyfriend couldn't even get his arms round me to try and lift me,I was 450lbs at the time,but we went in a friends indoor private pool and i loved being lifted in the water,feels great,we had a lot of fun that day...


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2012)

There's no way in hell I would be able to do it. I just don't have the strength, but I've still tried with my GF.


----------



## genevathistime (Aug 1, 2012)

Crafty Barnardo said:


> Try ssbbw, but don't bust your balls bro. Lol, I'm sure all women like a guy picking them up skinny or fat....



lol...nice


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Aug 9, 2012)

I agree that it is the novelty of it. Doesn't happen often so it is special. Personally I am one of those who fears for the other person's safety. I just think, "Please don't throw your back out." But after it is over there is a feeling of giddiness. The only person who has dared try to pick me up is one of my best friends, and he accomplished it. He deserves a prize. It is funny how the memory of being picked up has stuck with me.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 10, 2012)

I think it could be a fun thing, probably because it would be so unexpected for the BBW.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 10, 2012)

My ex use to lift me when I was 160.  But now I am a lottttttt bigger than that. 

Happy lifting! But please be careful with your back.


----------



## escapist (Aug 11, 2012)

I had to ask if it was liked (since I just did it today). The response was yes. I often do it because I'm pretty tall and its a lot easier to kiss and its fun to boot. My current GF is only around 220 so its easy.. I don't think I've done it with women up to 320.

I also asked specifically why she likes it. She says it makes her feel dainty hehehe.


----------



## boaterbabe (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm 5'2 300lbs- I was picked up by a guy on our first date. (He was not a FA and I personally think was ashaimed to take me out in public or meet his friends) we were standing outside and he attempted to pick me up but I was too heavy for him and he ended up dropping me! Lol I was so embarrased! I refused to let guys pick me up unless in the water until I met my FA who I let try now and then! 
I guess skinny girls are for whimps! Hehe


----------



## Webmaster (Aug 12, 2012)

As with everything else in life, it's all about leverage and knowing what can and cannot be done. I recall an incident many moons ago where, at a NAAFA event, I was happy to see an acquaintance again who was in the mid-300s, walked up to her, and lifted her right off her feet. She was absolutely stunned as that simply had never happened to her in her adult life. I won't forget the look on her face.


----------



## MRdobolina (Aug 13, 2012)

saw the title ... and thought thread was about hooking up w bbw's ... oh well


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 20, 2012)

Truthfully, this has long been a fantasy of mine.


----------



## StickMan (Aug 30, 2012)

As a dancer, I've had a lot of practice lifting people (and as skinny as a lot of dancers are, we're usually almost all muscle, so we tend to weigh more than people expect) so I've always liked confusing the heck out of people who are bigger than I am by lifting them. Never met a girl who really liked it, though.


----------



## Nenona (Sep 7, 2012)

penguin said:


> The only time it's happened for me is when we've been in the water. It's one of those "traditional" romantic interactions that I know I can't get when I'm this big, so when it is done, it's something that makes me feel feminine and girly. I'll never be carried over the threshold or able to literally throw myself into my partner's arms, so being able to be picked up is kinda nice. Plus, there's a giving up of control there, too, which can be fun.



This this this.

I've never been picked up, actually, but it is a traditional romantic thing and while guys like being underneath a BBW, most guys are afraid of lifting one up or hurting themselves doing though.
And actually, most non-FA dudes are concerned that fat chicks will like, break them via intercourse. First guy I was with seriously worried about broken bones.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 9, 2012)

if the guy can really do it? I really love it


----------



## GabrielBR (Sep 9, 2012)

The right way to do that is suport the weight with your legs, as a Judo practicer i usualy lift up guys with 240 pounds but with they trying not be lifted. If you lift wrong, with your back it could be hurt.


----------



## larousse (Sep 11, 2012)

I loooooooooove being picked up! It makes me feel like a little kid again  So fun.


It's also really fun in the water. If you have the person put their arms around your neck and their knees on your thighs, you can lift them up like they weigh nothing (even if they're 500 lbs). It's super fun when other people do it to me and I like doing it to others because it makes me feel strong lol


----------



## op user (Sep 13, 2012)

I absolutely love doing that to BBW SOs. I like to do it with her standing on my laps on our way to bed. I wish I had a SSBW SO to try it but being single this is not going to happen soon.


----------



## mediaboy (Sep 13, 2012)

Just lift with your legs.


----------



## Tad (Sep 14, 2012)

Note that it is not just 'can you lift that much weight' but also how you lift....it can be difficult to find a position in which you have enough leverage to lift a BBW that is also comfortable for her--remember that whatever pressure is on your arms (thighs, etc), is also on whatever part of her you are pulling against. So it is one thing to show off your manly strength....it is another to do it without leaving bruises!


----------



## s13 (Oct 12, 2012)

I love kissing bbws on the dancefloor among skinny girls. Usually when I first talk to BBWs they are shy but there is always fellow admirers, its always who dares wins


----------



## happyfatlover (Oct 20, 2012)

My wife weighs about 265 lbs. It always amazes me that her fluffy fat is that heavy...but anyway: I couldn't lift her up. But we love to do it in water.


----------



## Apostolos (Oct 28, 2012)

Glad to see that thread. I always loved the whole idea of lifting a bbw but never had the chance since all my girlfriends weren't that size plus I don't know if I am capable of lifting a real bbw since I am really skinny :wubu:. I don't know how, but I always found bbw's somehow more feminine and sexier women than skinny girls.


----------



## sanderbwa (Nov 22, 2012)

fritzi said:


> It scares me to death! I'm not that heavy by DIMS standards, about 190-200 pounds, so several guys have attempted and succeeded in the past to pick me up. I literally panicked, was afraid I would hurt them, that they'd be shocked by my weight ... even though it's of course obvious and I in turn like a big, strong guy.
> 
> Still, it was not a comfortable way of losing control for me, more like having the ground being pulled away from under me.
> But I get where you're coming from Penguin, in the water it's a lot of fun and I love doing that, am completely at ease with the added buoyancy.



When I picked my exes up (they were around 180-220 lbs) all of them were panicked at first and weren't comfortable with that. Maybe they were feeling so embarassed that I could feel their weight even after I told them it's okay, I like it and I'm not gonna get hurt etc.


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 22, 2012)

I am not a fan of being picked up. I would be too scared that the person holding me would fall and we'd both get hurt.


----------



## y2kboris1 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm kinda thin/skinny small myself, but still pretty strong. My Mum is about 150 and I lifted her with one arm yesterday during our thanksgiving festivities (can't remember the context). I can lift my buddy Charlie and my cousin who are both about 220 and I only weigh about 160 does that count? Methinks I need to go to the gym to do strength training more...


----------

